# Can not get Realtek hd audio to work

## AlfaGTV

I just installed Gentoo on a new system, got everything to work except the audio... I have installed alsa, but I have no sound in kde. Have tried compiling the various hd audio drivers in the kernel and as modules. But I am not getting anywhere.

Anyone an idea how I can get it to work?

```
mathias@Octocore ~ $ lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Root Complex

00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) I/O Memory Management Unit

00:01.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:01.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) PCIe GPP Bridge

00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:03.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:03.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) PCIe GPP Bridge

00:04.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:07.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:07.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to Bus B

00:08.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-1fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:08.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to Bus B

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 59)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 51)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 5

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 6

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 7

01:00.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset USB 3.1 XHCI Controller (rev 01)

01:00.1 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset SATA Controller (rev 01)

01:00.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset PCIe Bridge (rev 01)

02:00.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset PCIe Port (rev 01)

02:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset PCIe Port (rev 01)

02:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset PCIe Port (rev 01)

02:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset PCIe Port (rev 01)

02:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset PCIe Port (rev 01)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

08:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] (rev a2)

08:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fbc (rev a1)

09:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Zeppelin/Raven/Raven2 PCIe Dummy Function

09:00.2 Encryption controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Platform Security Processor

09:00.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Zeppelin USB 3.0 Host controller

0a:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Zeppelin/Renoir PCIe Dummy Function

0a:00.2 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)

0a:00.3 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) HD Audio Controller

```

```
Octocore /home/mathias # dmesg | grep audio

[    7.223528] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0: autoconfig for ALC887-VD: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    7.223529] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.223531] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.223531] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.223532] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:    dig-out=0x11/0x0

[    7.223533] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:    inputs:

[    7.223534] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:      Front Mic=0x19

[    7.223535] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:      Rear Mic=0x18

[    7.223535] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:      Line=0x1a

[    7.235205] snd_hda_codec_realtek: probe of hdaudioC5D0 failed with error -22

[    7.236091] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0: autoconfig for ALC887-VD: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    7.236093] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.236094] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.236095] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.236096] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:    dig-out=0x11/0x0

[    7.236096] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:    inputs:

[    7.236097] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:      Front Mic=0x19

[    7.236098] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:      Rear Mic=0x18

[    7.236099] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC5D0:      Line=0x1a

[    7.247234] snd_hda_codec_realtek: probe of hdaudioC5D0 failed with error -22

[    7.249654] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC5D0: autoconfig for Generic: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    7.249655] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC5D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.249656] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC5D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.249657] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC5D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.249658] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC5D0:    dig-out=0x11/0x0

[    7.249658] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC5D0:    inputs:

[    7.249659] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC5D0:      Front Mic=0x19

[    7.249660] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC5D0:      Rear Mic=0x18

[    7.249661] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC5D0:      Line=0x1a

[    7.259605] snd_hda_codec_generic: probe of hdaudioC5D0 failed with error -22

[    7.259608] hdaudio hdaudioC5D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    7.347191] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC4D0: ignore pin 0x7, too many assigned pins

[    7.347194] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC4D0: autoconfig for Generic: line_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    7.347195] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC4D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.347196] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC4D0:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.347197] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC4D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.347197] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC4D0:    dig-out=0x4/0x5

[    7.347198] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC4D0:    inputs:

[    7.401291] snd_hda_codec_generic: probe of hdaudioC4D0 failed with error -22

[    7.401294] hdaudio hdaudioC4D0: Unable to bind the codec

```

```
Octocore /home/mathias # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_realtek    98304  0

snd_hda_codec_generic    77824  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

r8169                  81920  0

snd_hda_intel          36864  0

snd_hda_codec         118784  3 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_core           65536  4 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek

```

My kernel config: http://www.alfagtv.be/kernel-config.txt

----------

## fturco

What's the output of the following command?

```
grep -ir codec /proc/asound
```

Is the "alsa" USE flag enabled globally?

Did you try to unmute the volume in alsamixer?

Is your user in the "audio" group?

Can you hear any sound with the following command?

```
speaker-test -t wav -c 2
```

Do you use or need Pulseaudio, too?

----------

## AlfaGTV

 *fturco wrote:*   

> What's the output of the following command?
> 
> ```
> grep -ir codec /proc/asound
> ```
> ...

 

```
grep -ir codec /proc/asound
```

 Gives no output.

Alsa use flag is enabled globally. My user is in the audio group  :Smile: 

Speaker test: 

```
Octocore /home/mathias # speaker-test -t wav -c 2

speaker-test 1.1.8

Playback device is default

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels

WAV file(s)

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.8/work/alsa-lib-1.1.8/src/confmisc.c:767:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.8/work/alsa-lib-1.1.8/src/conf.c:4568:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.8/work/alsa-lib-1.1.8/src/confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.8/work/alsa-lib-1.1.8/src/conf.c:4568:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.8/work/alsa-lib-1.1.8/src/confmisc.c:1246:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.8/work/alsa-lib-1.1.8/src/conf.c:4568:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.8/work/alsa-lib-1.1.8/src/conf.c:5047:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.8/work/alsa-lib-1.1.8/src/pcm/pcm.c:2565:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default

Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory

```

Thanks for trying to help  :Smile: 

I think the problem is in the module config or so?

----------

## fturco

Did you post the contents of /usr/src/linux/.config before? Can you try with the (unpacked) content of /proc/config.gz instead? You first need to enable the CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y kernel option. I think we need to rule out the possibility of having booted the wrong kernel...

----------

## AlfaGTV

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Did you post the contents of /usr/src/linux/.config before? Can you try with the (unpacked) content of /proc/config.gz instead? You first need to enable the CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y kernel option. I think we need to rule out the possibility of having booted the wrong kernel...

 

This is my latest kernel config: http://www.alfagtv.be/kernel-config.txt

I've been trying different module configurations...

```
mathias@Octocore ~ $ lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     53248  0

snd_hda_codec_realtek    98304  0

snd_hda_codec_generic    77824  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_intel          36864  0

snd_hda_codec         118784  4 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_hda_core           65536  5 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_pcm                94208  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

snd_timer              32768  1 snd_pcm

r8169                  81920  0

snd                    69632  8 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_timer,snd_pcm

```

----------

## fturco

There's still something wrong:

 *AlfaGTV wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC is not set
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## AlfaGTV

 *fturco wrote:*   

> There's still something wrong:
> 
>  *AlfaGTV wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I've set that and recompiled, but that doesn't change my sound issue   :Sad: 

----------

## AlfaGTV

```
Octocore /home/mathias # aplay --list-devices

aplay: device_list:272: no soundcards found...

```

----------

## fturco

I'm not sure, but it seems the kernel you are running is not the same as the kernel you built.

Do you have a separate boot partition perhaps? Did you remember to mount it before running "make install"? Did you update your bootloader's configuration? Did you select the right kernel at boot?

----------

## AlfaGTV

 *fturco wrote:*   

> I'm not sure, but it seems the kernel you are running is not the same as the kernel you built.
> 
> Do you have a separate boot partition perhaps? Did you remember to mount it before running "make install"? Did you update your bootloader's configuration? Did you select the right kernel at boot?

 

Boot partition is automatically mounted. I always run grub-mkconfig after make install. I've recompiled my kernel a dozen times in the last 2 hours  :Smile: 

My current kernel config: 

http://www.alfagtv.be/kernel-config.txt

```
Octocore /home/mathias # dmesg | grep audio

[    7.210516] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig for ALC887-VD: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    7.210517] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.210518] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.210519] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.210520] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    dig-out=0x11/0x0

[    7.210520] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    7.210521] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Front Mic=0x19

[    7.210522] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Rear Mic=0x18

[    7.210523] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Line=0x1a

[    7.222070] snd_hda_codec_realtek: probe of hdaudioC1D0 failed with error -22

[    7.222912] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig for ALC887-VD: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    7.222914] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.222915] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.222916] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.222916] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    dig-out=0x11/0x0

[    7.222917] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    7.222918] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Front Mic=0x19

[    7.222919] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Rear Mic=0x18

[    7.222920] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Line=0x1a

[    7.233989] snd_hda_codec_realtek: probe of hdaudioC1D0 failed with error -22

[    7.235015] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig for Generic: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    7.235016] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.235017] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.235018] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.235018] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    dig-out=0x11/0x0

[    7.235019] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    7.235020] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:      Front Mic=0x19

[    7.235020] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:      Rear Mic=0x18

[    7.235021] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:      Line=0x1a

[    7.244933] snd_hda_codec_generic: probe of hdaudioC1D0 failed with error -22

[    7.244935] hdaudio hdaudioC1D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    7.431996] snd_hda_codec_hdmi: probe of hdaudioC0D0 failed with error -22

[    7.561011] snd_hda_codec_hdmi: probe of hdaudioC0D0 failed with error -22

[    7.682009] snd_hda_codec_hdmi: probe of hdaudioC0D0 failed with error -22

[    7.694903] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0: ignore pin 0x7, too many assigned pins

[    7.694905] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for Generic: line_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    7.694906] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.694907] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.694907] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.694908] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    dig-out=0x4/0x5

[    7.694909] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    7.746991] snd_hda_codec_generic: probe of hdaudioC0D0 failed with error -22

[    7.746995] hdaudio hdaudioC0D0: Unable to bind the codec

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

AlfaGTV,

You have at least two audio devices.

What does 

```
cat /proc/asound/devices
```

tell?

Do you want analogue audio or HDMI audio?

What does 

```
uname -a
```

say about your kernel?

The date and time is the build time of the running kernel. Does it look right to you?

----------

## AlfaGTV

```
Octocore /home/mathias # uname -a

Linux Octocore 4.19.72-gentoo #12 SMP Sat Nov 9 20:09:53 CET 2019 x86_64 AMD Ryzen 7 2700 Eight-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Octocore /home/mathias # cat /proc/asound/devices

 33:        : timer

```

I just want analogue audio.

----------

## fturco

Please run the following command:

```
zdiff /proc/config.gz /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Does it display anything?

----------

## AlfaGTV

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Please run the following command:
> 
> ```
> zdiff /proc/config.gz /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

Nope, does not produce any output.

```
Octocore /home/mathias # zdiff /proc/config.gz /usr/src/linux/.config

Octocore /home/mathias # 

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

AlfaGTV,

That 

```
cat /proc/asound/devices
```

does not match the dmesg fragment you posted.

There are no sound devices there at all.

Your kernel has  

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m
```

Does lsmod show those modules loaded?

What happens if you 

```
modprobe snd-intel-hda
```

Check the end of dmesg for errors.

----------

## AlfaGTV

I did a make clean and recompiled the kernel & modules to be sure.

```
mathias@Octocore ~ $ uname -a

Linux Octocore 4.19.72-gentoo #13 SMP Sat Nov 9 20:59:46 CET 2019 x86_64 AMD Ryzen 7 2700 Eight-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

mathias@Octocore ~ $ su

Password: 

Octocore /home/mathias # modprobe snd-intel-hda

modprobe: FATAL: Module snd-intel-hda not found in directory /lib/modules/4.19.72-gentoo

Octocore /home/mathias # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     53248  0

snd_hda_codec_realtek    98304  0

snd_hda_codec_generic    77824  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_intel          36864  0

snd_hda_codec         118784  4 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_hda_core           65536  5 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_pcm                94208  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

snd_timer              32768  1 snd_pcm

snd                    69632  8 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_timer,snd_pcm

r8169                  81920  0

```

----------

## fturco

Did you run the following command?

```
make modules_install
```

----------

## AlfaGTV

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Did you run the following command?
> 
> ```
> make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 

Yes  :Smile: 

I run make -j12 && make -j12 modules_install

Just to be sure I ran modules_install another time and rebooted. But I get the same faults.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

AlfaGTV,

I got the module name wrong. Sorry about that.

Its 

```
snd_hda_intel          36864  0 
```

but that says that nothing is using it.

I get 

```
snd_hda_intel          24576  7
```

What does 

```
cat /proc/asound/devices
```

show now?

----------

## fturco

It should be:

```
make

make install

make modules_install
```

----------

## AlfaGTV

```
Octocore /home/mathias # cat /proc/asound/devices

 33:        : timer

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

AlfaGTV,

Please post your kernel config as it is now.  With snd_hda_intel loaded, your sound devices should appear.

Your kernel and modules must match or the kernel would refuse to load the modules.

Matching kernel and modules does not mean its the right kernel but your 

```
uname -a 
```

looks good.

Please put your entire dmesg output onto a pastebin site. I'm not sure what I'll find as it all looks good.

Make friends with wgetpaste, if you haven't yet.

Long shot ... is udev running?

----------

## AlfaGTV

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> AlfaGTV,
> 
> Please post your kernel config as it is now.  With snd_hda_intel loaded, your sound devices should appear.
> 
> Your kernel and modules must match or the kernel would refuse to load the modules.
> ...

 

Udev is running.

My full dmesg: https://pastebin.com/1Aq8zYVV

My current kernel config: http://www.alfagtv.be/kernel-config.txt

----------

## fturco

Just a guess... try disabling the CONFIG_SND_PCSP kernel option.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

AlfaGTV,

You have a series of kernel Oops in dmesg and 

```
[    7.381416] Error: Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting...

[    7.385961] snd_hda_intel 0000:08:00.1: Disabling MSI

[    7.386130] snd_hda_intel 0000:08:00.1: Disabling MSI

[    7.386506] snd_hda_intel 0000:08:00.1: SME is active, device will require DMA bounce buffers

[    7.386506] snd_hda_intel 0000:08:00.1: SME is active, device will require DMA bounce buffers

[    7.386627] snd_hda_intel 0000:0a:00.3: SME is active, device will require DMA bounce buffers

[    7.386628] snd_hda_intel 0000:0a:00.3: SME is active, device will require DMA bounce buffers
```

is really ugly.

As fturco says, turn off one of the pcspkr drivers. The kernel has its own and snd-hda-intel provides another.

Choose one.

Google says that there is a fix for SME is active, device will require DMA bounce buffers ... in the 5.x series of kernels.

Please try the latest testing kernel. You can keep this one installed too.

I'm hoping the newer kernel will fix your Oopses too.

----------

## AlfaGTV

I managed to get it working  :Smile: 

I first switched to ck-sources 5.2.3, but I got the same errors. Alsa didn't find the sound card.

I then used genkernel to compile a kernel based on kernel 5.2.3. With that kernel my sound card works.

I have now started to clean out the genkernel config.

----------

